# overclocking athlon xp 2400



## jcm0410 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a Msi sis 745 ultra motherboard and an athlon xp 2400 i was wondering what i can safely clock my processor at and how to do it :normal:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in asmuch as you can buy much faster cpu's VERY cheap now / I would not bother overclocking you could get a MUCH faster cpu for $40.00 or less


----------

